# SHARP® GARNERS #1 SHARE IN LARGE SCREEN (60"+) CATEGORY IN 2012



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*More than Doubles Market Share on a Revenue Basis According to NPD Data*

*01/28/2013*


*Mahwah,NJ - January 28, 2013* – Sharp achieved the top U.S. market share in the 60"+ LED TV segment in 2012, according to The NPD Group's Retail Tracking Service. Fueled by an unmatched selection of large screen choices, picture quality performance and brand strength, Sharp more than doubled its market share between 2010 and 2012 (based on revenue share).

"The large screen market is a sweet spot right now for the TV industry," said Ben Arnold, Director of Industry Analysis at The NPD Group. "60"+ TV sales doubled in 2012 compared to 2011 and Sharp has top market share among U.S TV brands. This segment of the market is poised to grow even more in 2013."

Sharp offers the widest selection of 60" and larger LED TVs, including more than twenty 60" (diagonal) and above AQUOS LED televisions, including nine 60" class models, eight 70" class models, three 80" class models and the 90" class, the world’s largest commercially available LED TV. This extensive lineup is tailored to meet the needs of virtually any large screen TV buyer, best positioning Sharp to meet the increasing consumer appetite for larger screens. In fact, Sharp's 60" class 6-Series AQUOS model (LC-60LE640U) was the number one selling large screen LED TV in 2012 on a revenue basis.

"Sharp is creating and leading the market for 60" and above LED TVs, making us the fastest growing brand in the industry," said John Herrington, President, Sharp Electronics Marketing Company of America. "In 2013, we will continue this momentum with an all-smart, all-LED, large screen Sharp AQUOS lineup that features more models with Quattron™ technology and striking new slim designs."

At CES 2013, Sharp unveiled its 2013 AQUOS large screen LED TV lineup, which will start rolling out in February. The all-smart, all-LED Sharp AQUOS large screen lineup will include 21 models in the 60" class or larger, more than half featuring Sharp’s proprietary Quattron color technology.

Find us on Facebook, follow us on Twitter and watch us on YouTube.

*About Sharp Electronics Corporation:* Sharp Electronics Corporation is the U.S. subsidiary of Japan's Sharp Corporation, a worldwide developer of one-of-a-kind home entertainment products, appliances, networked multifunctional office solutions, solar energy solutions, LED lighting and mobile communication and information tools. Leading brands include AQUOS® LED TVs, Insight® Microwave Drawer® ovens, Notevision® multimedia projectors and Plasmacluster® air purifiers.

Source: Press Release


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Good for them, I hope they continue with their success!!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

yes ... Good for sharp. But really who else competes in the 70, 80, 90 inch led arena? Samsung has a 75 inch LED TV but it is very pricey... and Vizio has a 70 incher. But are there any other competitors for Sharp say in the 80 and 90 inch LED arena?


----------

